# What sex is my kitten



## katyandtony (Sep 20, 2010)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Hi all, I hope you don't mind me sharing such a crude pic, but we were told my kitten was a girl but I think it is a boy.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Katy


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like a boy to me too!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Agree with above, a boy


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Definitely a boy.


----------



## katyandtony (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, just need to think of a name for him now


----------

